# Will you limit consumption of American products and services due to Trump's policies?



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

According to several media reports, many Canadians are considering boycotting American products and travel to the US due to Trump's policies. 

http:// [url]https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/ ... -new-poll/[/URL]

What is your stance? Will you boycott American goods and travel?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Yes. I haven’t travelled to the US since he was elected and now I am actively avoiding goods produced in the US as well.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes. Bought our first non Heinz catsup last week. Picked up French's made in Canada variety. Mind you, we only go through one small bottle every three years or so.

We have avoided US travel for the past few years because of the value of our dollar. We now prefer to travel to other countries during the winter. We will go down for the odd day trip but that is about it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

No one keeps me out of Las Vegas...that includes President Trump. Come November you'll find me at a card table in the Venetian.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We normally do a cross border shop in the US each summer. This year we will not, we will be looking for not Is made products, but I am just starting to reasearch.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

Canada is a separate country, but economically we are actually a province of the USA-we are that intertwined economically-we cannot succeed economically if the USA fails-period. Any sort of a war with the USA is a war with ourselves.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

To be honest, I don't know how much courage I have to my convictions. If the only product available is from the US or if it is an absolutely fantastic deal, I'll probably buy it. But I have been currently searching the store for non-US produce and I don't know if we will take a long-weekend trip to the US that we usually do. That being said, I'm not sure that actually sanctions by our government is wise - you don't pick a fight with someone who has a machine gun. But on a personal level, changing our consumption habits may send a message. For example, last time I was down to Florida (which was quite a few years ago), I was quite surprised at the number of Brits and Scandinavians there. Seemed like every second person I heard speak at Disneyland had a British accent. The economic spin-off to Florida businesses must be huge. So I would think that if even 5 or 10% of the visitors changed their travel plans to say Mexico or Spain and then started searching for alternative produce, it would start to have an impact.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Big Kahuna said:


> Canada is a separate country, but economically we are actually a province of the USA-we are that intertwined economically-we cannot succeed economically if the USA fails-period. Any sort of a war with the USA is a war with ourselves.




^^ just an ignorant opinion. Period.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spidey said:


> To be honest, I don't know how much courage I have to my convictions. If the only product available is from the US or if it is an absolutely fantastic deal, I'll probably buy it. But I have been currently searching the store for non-US produce and I don't know if we will take a long-weekend trip to the US that we usually do. That being said, I'm not sure that actually sanctions by our government is wise - you don't pick a fight with someone who has a machine gun. But on a personal level, changing our consumption habits may send a message. For example, last time I was down to Florida (which was quite a few years ago), I was quite surprised at the number of Brits and Scandinavians there. Seemed like every second person I heard speak at Disneyland had a British accent. The economic spin-off to Florida businesses must be huge. So I would think that if even 5 or 10% of the visitors changed their travel plans to say Mexico or Spain and then started searching for alternative produce, it would start to have an impact.




i am not at all sure that a boycott by canadians would have any effect on the US of A. Numerically we are small, although our purchases of US goods are huge.

i totally believe that discussing the idea, getting concerns with donald trump out into the open regardless of whether any boycott action is undertaken or not, is a healthy step that marks canada as a nation. Canada has a long history, since before confederation, of resisting american encroachments. Long, long, long history.


.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

A lot of ignorance on this topic-look at this chart-look at the numbers-Canada has a chance in a trade war with China, EU, Germany, Mexico,etc. etc.-no chance at all against the USA-look at the net trade balances https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_largest_trading_partners_of_Canada


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

Harper is going to the White House-I wonder if he is telling them to relax-Trudeau will be gone next year https://globalnews.ca/news/4303859/stephen-harper-white-house-visit/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Wouldn't Canada collect the tariffs on USA goods ?

If that is the case, there isn't much reason to boycott US goods, if you are willing to pay a higher price. 

The government could direct tariff money into the fund providing assistance to adversely affected Canadian companies.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Big Kahuna said:


> Harper is going to the White House-I wonder if he is telling them to relax-Trudeau will be gone next year https://globalnews.ca/news/4303859/stephen-harper-white-house-visit/


Harper should be going to China and India to open up trade. Maybe he will have better luck than Trudeau, who they basically ignored.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Big Kahuna said:


> Harper is going to the White House



the linked article says specifically that stephen harper will *not* be setting foot in the white house nor will he specifically be meeting with trump advisor john bolton. So far, those are rumours.

purpose of harper's washington trip has to do with an alliance of far-right-wing political leaders that he, harper, helped to found when he was canada's PM, says the article.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

The same far right wing extremists that voted out Wynne and will do the same to Justin next year.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have spent four of the last six winters in SE Asia and two of the last six in Central America. No particular interest in spending time or money in places like Florida, Arizona,etc. Looks like next winter will be the same.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Big Kahuna said:


> The same far right wing extremists that voted out Wynne and will do the same to Justin next year.




in your dreams

the majority of ford voters were middle-of-the-road ontarians who held their noses & voted ford this time only because he seemed likeliest to improve the ontario budget & get the provincial debt under control. The choice was among 3 unattractive candidates. 

bref, ontario was not any kind of microcosm of canada. Ford is a temporary caretaker premier with a specific mandate to fill. Failure to carry out his mandate - or ford harms the social fabric too much - he'll be gone.

.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

humble_pie said:


> in your dreams
> 
> the majority of ford voters were middle-of-the-road ontarians who held their noses & voted ford this time only because he seemed likeliest to improve the ontario budget & get the provincial debt under control. The choice was among 3 unattractive candidates.
> 
> ...


Again you miss the point-Harper in your words is Far Right Wing-which makes you totally out of touch with the voting public.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> Harper should be going to China and India to open up trade.


From the updated reports, it sounds like Trumps guys thought they were going to be talking to the Canadian Prime minister - not an EX! 



> the Canadian embassy in Washington got a call from John Bolton, President Donald Trump’s national security adviser, asking who would be accompanying the prime minister to the meeting on Monday.
> 
> Baffled, the embassy contacted the Prime Minister’s Office, to see if Justin Trudeau had somehow forgotten to mention he was heading to Washington.
> 
> ...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> Wouldn't Canada collect the tariffs on USA goods ?
> 
> If that is the case, there isn't much reason to boycott US goods, if you are willing to pay a higher price.
> 
> The government could direct tariff money into the fund providing assistance to adversely affected Canadian companies.


It sounds like that is the plan: https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pol...than-1-billion-in-loans-funding-to-steel-and/


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> i am not at all sure that a boycott by canadians would have any effect on the US of A. Numerically we are small, although our purchases of US goods are huge.
> 
> i totally believe that discussing the idea, getting concerns with donald trump out into the open regardless of whether any boycott action is undertaken or not, is a healthy step that marks canada as a nation. Canada has a long history, since before confederation, of resisting american encroachments. Long, long, long history.
> 
> ...


I agree that Canada is a rather small market but I think one thing that may be missed is that we may not be the only country taking such action. As I mentioned many Europeans were traveling to the US when I was there several years ago and I suspect many would be less likely to go there given the current environment. In fact generally, I think these trade numbers look at consumption of American goods in Canada fully account for the amount of money Canadians spend on trips to the US.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

In practical terms it is difficult to boycott American goods, as our economies are so integrated. (Notwithstanding Trump's failure to understand this simple fact.)

As a personal protest I stopped buying Florida orange juice; and hope to avoid vacationing there within his presidency. But I don't expect that to have any effect on Trump.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't care at all for Hillary, but even if she won, I would have still went to the US like normal, unless something changed making it unsafe or something.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spidey said:


> I agree that Canada is a rather small market but I think one thing that may be missed is that we may not be the only country taking such action. As I mentioned many Europeans were traveling to the US when I was there several years ago and I suspect many would be less likely to go there given the current environment.




yes i noted that the above was where you were going in your original post but i didn't reply to that issue

for the simple reason that there's no news anywhere even hinting at any organized multilateral boycott of the US. Nor could there be. The G6 would be the likeliest nations to sanction the US & imho it would be a piece of insanity for them to take any such action. Will not happen, sez i.

there could well be indiviual citizen protests. Even organized civic groups in various countries could advocate US boycott. But i'd stop short of foreign gummints. Foreign gummints will not be sanctioning the US in concert, not at this point in time imho.


.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, I'll do my part. It's a bit hard since I live in the US. I just bought the following at the local American Safeway store: Canadian farmed Atlantic salmon, Cdn mushrooms, Cdn tomatoes on the vine.

53% of my grocery bill is Canadian food, which isn't bad for shopping in the US.

I'm now heading out to another store where they sell some of the BC-origin bread that I like.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Eder said:


> No one keeps me out of Las Vegas...that includes President Trump. Come November you'll find me at a card table in the Venetian.


Me too but this week only bought fruit from Mexico and South Africa.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

If you saw a salmon farm operation on the west coast(mostly Norwegian) you would buy Dr Ballards before eating that crap.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I suppose what I was trying to get from this is, "Is there anything Canadians can do to put pressure on the US to at lease moderate their stance and hopefully come to a faster resolution to the trade dispute?" The answer from some appears to be "No" and they may be right. However, if a significant number of Canadians made this effort, particularly with spending vacation dollars elsewhere, I find it difficult to believe that no pressure would be felt from the American side. This would be especially true if the Europeans also made a similar effort. But perhaps, things haven't deteriorated to the point where action is required yet. 

There is also the point of hurting "innocent American farmers and worker" but many of these people are the ones who supported Trump and there comes a point when an entire country must be held responsible for their choices.

I'm not overly committed and still contemplating the issue but if it reaches the point of where American tariffs are seriously damaging our economy and particularly if serious damage is done to our auto industry I think I will have to make a effort to do my small and perhaps admittedly insignificant part by avoiding American vacations and produce.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We have noticed that our local grocery stores now mark clearly where products come from. Makes it easy to avoid US products. The poll shows that most here support boycotting US products to some degree. Only 35% or so say they wont.

We can do something firstly avoiding cross border trips and shopping. Then when winter comes, skip US vacations. Cuba, Mexico, Caribbean, Thailand, New Zealand, Europe. So many other choices.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

CTV says these are "the kinds of products that the Retail Council of Canada is warning could cost you more at the cash register if not sourced locally or from a country other than the US"

OMG coffee ... chocolate ... dishwashers ... strawberry jam ... sailboats ... felt markers ... cucumbers ...


Yogurt
Roasted coffee, not decaffeinated
Prepared meals of spent fowl
Maple sugar and maple syrup
Liquorice candy and toffee
Sugar confectionary
Chocolate in blocks, slabs or bars
Pizza and quiche
Cucumbers and gherkins
Strawberry jam
Orange juice, not frozen
Soya sauce
Tomato ketchup and other tomato sauces
Mayonnaise and salad dressing
Mixed condiments and mixed seasonings
Soups and broths
Waters, including mineral aerated waters containing added sugar or flavour
Whiskies
Manicure or pedicure preparations
Hair lacquers
Pre-shave, shaving or after-shave preparations
Preparations for perfuming or deodorizing rooms
Organic surface-active products and preparations for washing the skin
Automatic dishwasher detergents
Candles
Glues or adhesives
Insecticides
Fungicides
Herbicides
Plastic sacks and bags
Tableware and kitchenware
Household articles and hygienic or toilet articles, of plastics
Plywood, consisting solely of sheets of wood other than bamboo
Paper and paperboard
Toilet paper
Handkerchiefs, cleansing or facial tissues and towels
Tablecloths and serviettes
Bobbins, spools, caps
Printed or illustrated postcards
Printed greeting cards, with or without envelopes
Cast iron grills
Parts for non-portable stoves or ranges
Combined refrigerator-freezers
Instantaneous or storage water heaters
Dish washing machines
Lawn mowers
Inflatable boats
Sailboats
Motorboats
Mattresses
Sleeping bags
Pillows, cushions and similar furnishings of cotton
Playing cards
Ball point pens
Felt tipped and other porous-tipped pens and markers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Far more items on the list that I have to wonder why a Canadian would be buying a US sourced version ... maple syrup being top of the list IMO.
My California relatives pan what they can get for maple syrup and love what I can bring them from Canada when I visit.

Others are:
Roaster coffee ... I have been buying central/south American varieties sourced from foreign coops.
Printed post cards ... I seem to recall these were made in China.


Cheers


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

things get complicated. A lot of small household widgets i buy say Made in China on the package. Or made in some 3rd world country.

then the package shows the name of the local packager/re-packager/distributor. These appear to be canadian firms with canadian addresses. 

but look more closely. Sometimes those canadian firms - for some reason the ones appearing on my packages always seem to be in ontario - are subsidiaries of US firms. IE the real vendor is an american firm.

(picking up a small product package that happens to be sitting on my desk because the product is unaccceptable) (i'm planning to take it to the hardware store in my neighbourhood to show them the dysfunctional design element & to ask if they have a better product without this defective feature) ...

ok picking up this product i see it's from Home hardware in st jacobs ontario. What i don't know is whether Home hardware is US owned, the way Home Depot is US owned. For sure the product itself was not manufactured in canada.

package doesn't say if the product was originally manufactured in china; but even if it was, the chances are high that importation/distribution in north america was carried out by a US firm serving as a middleman.

i know i know, the best way to manage this obscure-origin problem - for persons determined to boycott the US - is to get along without consuming so many widgets in the first place .each:


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Home Hardware Stores Ltd. is a privately held Canadian home improvement, construction materials, and furniture retailer. Co-founded in 1964 by Walter Hachborn and headquartered in St. Jacobs, Ontario, the chain is co-operatively owned by over 1100 independently owned member stores, including one of them located in the French territory of Saint Pierre and Miquelon.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Hardware

While I can appreciate the business connections can be tangled or not what one thinks, regardless ... I haven't been buying coffee or maple syrup at Home Depot plus the supplying company hasn't been a chain. The only US connections I can reasonably see is if the equipment for production and/or containers is somehow US sourced.


Cheers


*PS*
Maybe the maple syrup is being included because Quebec's quota system is reported to have resulted in unrestricted areas such as Vermont ramping up production, resulting in Quebec importing the US product. Likely something my California relatives don't see much of.
https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/que...g-ground-as-u-s-imports-rise-report-1.3834315
https://vermontbiz.com/news/2018/march/08/quebec-losing-ground-maple-syrup-production-vermont


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> Home Hardware Stores Ltd. is a privately held Canadian home improvement, construction materials, and furniture retailer. Co-founded in 1964 by Walter Hachborn and headquartered in St. Jacobs, Ontario, the chain is co-operatively owned by over 1100 independently owned member stores, including one of them located in the French territory of Saint Pierre and Miquelon.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Hardware
> 
> While I can appreciate the business connections can be tangled or not what one thinks, regardless ... I haven't been buying coffee or maple syrup at Home Depot plus the supplying company hasn't been a chain. The only US connections I can reasonably see is if the equipment for production and/or containers is somehow US sourced.



thankx for the info!

there's still the slightest chance that true-maple-leaf-canadian-company Home is importing these particular widgets via a US middleman - the package is not adequately marked. Even the country of manufacture is not marked. All the package says is that it was Imported by Home Hardware Stores Limited.

by contrast to determining product source, it's super easy to boycott US vacations. There are so many attractive alternative vacation choices. 

just one simple vacation decision & Blam, immediately the US loses at least $5,000. Think how many cucumbers/gherkins it would take to deliver a comparable message


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have been avoiding US travel over the past four years for several reasons. Partly because of the low value of our dollar and partly because there are other destinations on our respective bucket lists that are more interesting and offer us much better value for our travel dollar.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Will spend money based on price & quality not on politics. If I wanted to play politics would more likely buy American. The reason being Trump offered to just go with free trade no NAFTA & Canada screwed up by not accepting with so many crying regarding US not playing fair would just buy American. Though will not shoot myself in the foot to teach a few Canadians not to be cry babies


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

lonewolf :) said:


> Will spend money based on price & quality not on politics. If I wanted to play politics would more likely buy American. The reason being Trump offered to just go with free trade no NAFTA & Canada screwed up by not accepting with so many crying regarding US not playing fair would just buy American. Though will not shoot myself in the foot to teach a few Canadians not to be cry babies


The whole topic is childish-look-Canada has totally submitted to Communist China in trade for decades-nobody cares because the MSM tells them it is okay. Lemmings.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Big Kahuna said:


> The whole topic is childish-look-Canada has totally submitted to Communist China in trade for decades-nobody cares because the MSM tells them it is okay. Lemmings.


China is already subject to higher tariffs than the US. In my mind the topic is not to punish the US but asking the question, "Is there anything the average Canadian can do to apply pressure towards a resolution, especially if the US trade actions start having a significantly negative effect on our economy?" Your answer appears to be "no", which is fair enough.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> CTV says these are "the kinds of products that the Retail Council of Canada is warning could cost you more at the cash register if not sourced locally or from a country other than the US"
> 
> OMG coffee ... chocolate ... dishwashers ... strawberry jam ... sailboats ... felt markers ... cucumbers ...
> 
> ...


A very interesting list. For many, it shows how free trade has allowed manufacturers to consolidate production in the US, eliminating jobs in Canada. So Mr. Trump - please explain to me how making these things more expensive is going to generate jobs in the US?

For others I don't entirely follow the logic. Plywood? We have a surplus in plywood trade with US - in fact US manufacturers are trying to keep it out. 

Coffee & Orange Juice? Well, we can't grow coffee or oranges in Canada. If we want it, we have to import it. If Trump makes it more expensive to buy coffee from US, I'm sure there are Canadian middlemen who will buy directly from the central & South American countries that produce it, instead of from an American warehouse.

For other items I could say "who cares?" or (in the case of whiskies, for example) I was not aware of shortage of production in Canada.

For some items I could say how could anything Trump does increase the price, since we import most of these from China anyway?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spidey said:


> In my mind the topic is not to punish the US but asking the question, "Is there anything the average Canadian can do to apply pressure towards a resolution, especially if the US trade actions start having a significantly negative effect on our economy?"




aren't they really the same thing though. Pressure for one nation is punishment for another nation. All on the 50 shades of grey spectrum.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> A very interesting list. For many, it shows how free trade has allowed manufacturers to consolidate production in the US, eliminating jobs in Canada. So Mr. Trump - please explain to me how making these things more expensive is going to generate jobs in the US?



my understanding is that the list in post No. 30 upthread is canada's list. Those are the items we applied extra tariffs to on july 1st last week. It wouldn't be up to donald trump to explain anything, certainly not yet as it will take time for any resulting pressure on US manufacturers, wholesalers & distributors to be felt.

my further understanding is that ottawa chose canada's list of items to be further taxed very carefully, in order to target key states where state legislators are expected to "get the message" quickly even though Da Boss in the white house is tone deaf. Some were also red states, particularly states that had previously been democrat strongholds such as michigan, ohio & wisconsin, but they surprisingly went trumpland in the 2016 election.

it looks like a smart list to me. We can find other sources for most of those items or we can learn to reduce or live without. Oranges for example, we're already getting plenty oranges from israel, south africa, some latin american countries. Canadians can substitute some with tomato juice, it would be nice to see a boost to native canadian tomato processors & canneries ... if any are left.





> (in the case of whiskies, for example) I was not aware of shortage of production in Canada


they must mean bourbon whisky but mint juleps have got to be the last thing on our minds






> For some items I could say how could anything Trump does increase the price, since we import most of these from China anyway?



this is the trick question & imho it's a big one. I for one am expecting quite a few surprises. Because so many of our canadian firms are subsidiaries of US parent companies, countless products may actually be manufactured in china or other lower-cost manufacturing zonee; but the wholesale trade & distribution routes go through the US of A. It's in the US that the widget products get packaged, paired, grouped or even assembled. 

in other words, canadian stores aren't importing directly from china or other LC manufacturers, they're importing from US distributors. These well-established dealer networks could change but IMHO it would take a very long time.

it will be fascinating to see how canadian marketers work around the new canadian counter-US tariffs. Coffee & oranges are 2 products where canada already has extensive links with other producing nations (in the case of coffee the US is only a coffee bean processor & trans-shipper, not a grower) so it will be interesting to see how canadian wholesalers react.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

if one groups the 4 poll questions into just 2 categories - Yes-i-will-boycott vs No-i-won't-boycott - one can see that the Yes-will-boycott lead keeps increasing. 

currently Yes-will-boycott is 57% vs 43% who say they will continue to buy stars & stripes, although sometimes with restrictions. 

i don't have the precise figs for these 2 categories from a week ago but i recall the Yes-boycott camp, although it has led from the beginning, was lower. IE Yes-boycott keeps pulling ahead.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

The Ontario government should not be selling electric power to the US @ below cost of production & costing people of Ontario billions of dollars. This should have been straightened out @ the start of the recent mini trade war though politicians just know how to make matters worse.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm definitely more mindful of my purchases now.

This year I went to Vancouver/Victoria instead of Vegas as a trip to keep my money spent in Canada. Maybe I'll go to Mexico or on a cruise next.

One thing I won't give up is Rockauto for my car parts. There's no better alternative, it's considerably cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Selling hydro power is not like selling other products. It has no shelf life. So, although someone may sell a product below the cost of production, getting something instead of nothing and thus loosing all asset value is the preferable option.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lonewolf :) said:


> The Ontario government should not be selling electric power to the US @ below cost of production & costing people of Ontario billions of dollars. This should have been straightened out @ the start of the recent mini trade war though politicians just know how to make matters worse.




wolf u can't play both sides, u have to make a decision

upthread u are rabbitting on about how you'll continue to buy US as usual, you're saying trump is wonderful he told the G7 to adopt universal free trade. So what's all this now about the US should not be allowed to buy ontario hydro at cut rates because this harms the people of ontario? don't you think ultra-big buyers such as US utilities just south of the great lakes should be allowed to compete for bulk rate discounts from ontario hydro?




lonewolf :) said:


> Will spend money based on price & quality not on politics. If I wanted to play politics would more likely buy American. The reason being Trump offered to just go with free trade no NAFTA & Canada screwed up by not accepting with so many crying regarding US not playing fair would just buy American. Though will not shoot myself in the foot to teach a few Canadians not to be cry babies


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> wolf u can't play both sides, u have to make a decision
> 
> upthread u are rabbitting on about how you'll continue to buy US as usual, you're saying trump is wonderful he told the G7 to adopt universal free trade. So what's all this now about the US should not be allowed to buy ontario hydro at cut rates because this harms the people of ontario? don't you think ultra-big buyers such as US utilities just south of the great lakes should be allowed to compete for bulk rate discounts from ontario hydro?


 The corruption of Government Sachs is famous world wide for destroying economies. GS screwed Ontario over regarding hydro it is time to put an end to it no more dealing with anyone connected to Goldman. I m for free trade though not for governments making corrupt deals with Goldman


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lonewolf :) said:


> The corruption of Government Sachs is famous world wide for destroying economies. GS screwed Ontario over regarding hydro it is time to put an end to it no more dealing with anyone connected to Goldman. I m for free trade though not for governments making corrupt deals with Goldman




oh Nonononono. No.

free trade or high tariff, trade is gummint to gummint. A country doesn't get to fool around with its trading partners in another country once the tariffs go into effect.

wolf you picked america over crybaby canada so now you have to sleep in the bed you have made for yourself .each:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> aren't they really the same thing though. Pressure for one nation is punishment for another nation. All on the 50 shades of grey spectrum.


As I see it, such pressure could possibly be considered an act of kindness to the US as I believe such anti-trade measures are harmful to their economy in the long run. Any action we can take to convince them of this earlier it would probably be to their benefit. But I suppose you are right in the short term.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

We've been boycotting travel to/through the U.S. since Herr Drumpf was elected. I believe we are not alone, as there has been a well-recognized U.S. tourism "Trump Slump'" over the past year. We are also now boycotting products made in the U.S. in favour of Canadian-made first and any other country of origin after that. I believe Canadians banding together to take these actions not only can but are having an impact on the U.S. economy. We are seeing directed advertising from U.S. border towns like Ogdensburg and Watertown (in our neighbourhood) asking Canadians to come back and not hurt their American neighbours' economy. But in the case of Ogdensburg at least, the message was obviously "sorry, not sorry" as in that same message they also accused Canadians of over-reacting to the U.S. President's comments about Canada and the Canadian Prime Minister. That to me signals that the Ogdensburg residents remain strong Trump supporters and in my view, are entirely deserving of the hit to their economy as a result.


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

How about we boycott all Canadian products until Selfie gets booted out-maybe that would work.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

We were planning winter trips to the Florida Keys, a driving tour around the Gulf, a few weeks now and then here and there on various Gulf beaches ... cancel that. Haven't lately found US produce particularly flavorful ... no change there. Doing my best to Trump-proof my meager life's savings. Trump-proof ... an expression I heard from an adviser when discussing where to park (aka trying to get a better deal) for the new place some of the proceeds from the upcoming sale of the house.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

We are not going to participate in the boycott in any serious way. We can't stand Trump but neither can many of the Americans that we engage with during our annual trip into the US. 

We would boycott a Trump supporter's business that advertised itself as such - but we have never come across one.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

olivaw said:


> We are not going to participate in the boycott in any serious way. We can't stand Trump but neither can many of the Americans that we engage with during our annual trip into the US.


Not in any serious way either, although we typically don't like most of the US manufactured products anyway, and IF we travel to the USA, it is mostly Blue states. There is nothing that appeals to me in typically Red states and given the state of Homeland Security tactics at airports, we have no enthusiasm traveling into the USA.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Fortunately, I greatly prefer Chilean, Argentine, Portugese, and Spanish reds to anything from California or Oregon. 

No do we vacation or winter in the US. Too many other, better places(for us), for us to go.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Seems like this is something that people are thinking about:

[video]https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ont-teen-creates-made-in-canada-database-in-response-to-trump-tariffs-1.4024030[/video]


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 30, 2018)

I am going to go on a low carb diet until Selfie Boy gets defeated. On that topic-today wasn't a very good day for Selfie, politically speaking.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think Americans realize how much Canadian imports (and inputs) are present throughout their consumer goods.

Today I was at a grocery store in the USA. I wanted to find wafer-like cookies to put in my ice cream. I went to the "international" aisle and found a really nice looking cookie wafer imported from Austria, about 100g. The ingredients were high quality (no artificial ingredients) and it looked tasty. Another shopper saw me and commented, she said "you can also find *American*-made ones just like that in the cookies aisle".

So I went to the cookies aisle, and found what she was talking about, a big (400g) package. Under my breath, I said to myself "typical Americans" and took a closer look at the product. It looks nice. The ingredients list was surprisingly pure and was only slightly more sugary than the Austrian product. Ingredients were very similar to the high-end European product.

Naturally, I got suspicious at this point. Then I saw the origin: "Voortman Bakery ... Burlington, Ontario ... *Product of Canada*"

And I see a ton of Canadian products in US stores. The Americans just aren't aware of it, and assume they are American products.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

james4beach said:


> And I see a ton of Canadian products in US stores. The Americans just aren't aware of it, and assume they are American products.


Which is a good thing. Keep the parochial USians in the dark.


----------

